# finishing out may.. MAC, CCO.... & more



## phatkat (Jun 6, 2010)

so for the rest of the month (beginning may haul posted) this is what i got.. i think i went overboard this month so now im on a no-buy... 






cherry culture had a 25% off NYX rouge cream blush in tea rose, (top)dark brown, brown, purple, beauty queen, deep brown, red head, blush in expresso(bottom) black, dark grey, red bean pie, herb, hunter green, exotic green, blush in desert rose (forgot to photograph cork )





from walgreens picked up wet n wild palettes in lust & vanity, eos in honey dew, physicians blush&highlighter in rosy glow(sale $3) and eco tools shadow brush





from big lots: olay night cream, revelon blush in love that pink, aquafina lip balms, sally hansen in twinkling & luminous($1.50 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





MAC: palette, marine life, sweet n punchy, lucky green(b2m), hipness





CCO: pro longlash, style snob, antique green pigment, morange, ahoy there!





michael korres leg shine, laura mercier kit

thanks for looking


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!


----------



## AHautePassion (Jun 7, 2010)

great stuff! i love nyx shadows too!


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 7, 2010)

great haul!


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 29, 2010)

what cco did you go to?


----------



## katelyn0 (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice haul, enjoy all your stuff! I want that NYX blush in the first pic.


----------



## phatkat (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Barbie-gone-bad* 

 
_what cco did you go to?_

 


the napa cco


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jul 7, 2010)

Great haul, that LM kit is THE best!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 14, 2010)

Very nice! All those NYX shadows are so pretty.


----------

